# pics of spoiled buns from germany



## Ninchen (May 27, 2008)

starring:


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 27, 2008)

I love Nougat's coloring! What a great name for a rabbit!


----------



## Ninchen (May 27, 2008)

so then i show some pictures of my big girl nougat.

got her a year ago from an animal shelter and her color reminded me of a special kind of belgian nougat choc.


----------



## trailsend (May 27, 2008)

Beautiful rabbits and great pictures! Nougat is gorgeous!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 27, 2008)

KANDIS! how adorable!

More pics PLEASE!


----------



## juliew19673 (May 27, 2008)

Is Kandis in that photo in the midst of a dead bunny flop? Too cute all of them!!!


----------



## 12354somebunny (May 27, 2008)

Nougat is beautiful! I love her colour and markings!

Does Kandis always sleep like that? So cute!

How about Anis? I read in your introduction post that she/he is disabled.. just curious what the disability is 

Klopfer looks like very cheeky! and Pepe's adorable!


----------



## Ninchen (May 28, 2008)

kandis is doing this very often:














































lazy girl.:biggrin2:


----------



## Ninchen (May 28, 2008)

anis story is quite long and not so funny.

she has an unnormal spine, she can not really jump or sit only on her hind legs.

she limps, sometimes very badly, sometimes she can not use her hind legs at all and crawls around.

very sad to see, but she does not really mind.

she once broke one of her vertebra and a rib because she wanted to follow the other rabbits onto the roof of their little house. she slipped and fell right on her back.

then she was biten out of the group, kandis did this.

thats why i got pepe, now i have two groups: anis and pepe and the other three.

the biggest problem though are fly maggots, because anis can not clean herself. in fact i have to bath her butt regularly!

but she got used to it.

and me too.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 28, 2008)

Anis. I am so happy you are caring for her, that is just wonderful! I know it's so hard.

I also wanted to say how I love all your bunnies, but especially Kandis. How cute are those pics!


----------



## 12354somebunny (May 28, 2008)

wow you actually managed to get pictures of kandis flopping over!! i'm so jealous  i've been trying to get pictures of my rabbits flopping, yawning and stretching but the camera is never in my hands at the right moment ..

poor Anis.. i'm glad you're taking such good care of her, and also that she has a friend in Pepe. 

i'm not sure if you have seen this, but maybe this video would interest you: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GWBqD4AI5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GWBqD4AI5M[/ame] or this article: http://www.jollyrogersranch.com/scooter.html (its about carts which helps disabled rabbits to move around better). and this article talks about making diapers for disabled rabbits: http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/diapers.html 

looking forward to more pictures from you!


----------



## Ninchen (May 28, 2008)

i even have more pics of kandis flopping...

anis can move around now, but limping.

could not move in december.

she had some fights with pepe during bonding.:shock:
she can jump if it is necessary. she comes whenever she expects food, begging for more...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 28, 2008)

OMG! they are just adorable! Nougat and Kandis are so pretty and look very charming!

What luck that Anis even could survive after that break! She's precious too!


----------



## Ninchen (May 28, 2008)

enough of the girls, what about me??




hello, i am klopfer, that is german for thumper.




i was called klopfer because i thump whenever i am angry.




i thump at night, when i want to be fed or stroked.




then my human slaves have to come.




well, i was born to be fed to crocodiles.




really! but...!




i was once with a restaurant owner.




and because it was an australian restaurant, they had hungry crocodiles.




then one day my familiy got sick, my siblings died all but me.




at the same time the 14 year old niece of the restaurant owner visited and wanted a pet.




she did not find me handsome, but i was the only survivor of the babies.




so she took me and had an idea: she got me a wife and we made four boys.




i was good at that!




well, the boys started to fight one day.




and we were all seperated into small cages.




the human mother of the teenager put an end to all of this:




three males had to leave, the rest had to be neutered!




unbelievable!




thats why i was given away plus a cage for nothing.




they wrote it in the local newspaper.




my new slave lived in the same village.




she only wanted to have a look at me!




lol!




i just charmed her!




two of my sons were still looking for a new home.




unneutered.




one black, one orange.




don t think they found a new home.




sadly.




altough we were all quite sweet.




i got into my new home.




and i was surprised that i did not have to stay in my cage!




and they had carrots!




i really really LOVE shoes.




with feet in it.




my new slave let me neutered...




allthough i did not want to!




i could smell the females!




i am a bunny-checker!




i was allowed to run around all the time.
a bit scary at first!




but interesting...




how do i get to the treats?!




my new slave likes my...




cleanliness. 




perfectly litter trained, even unfixed.




she was used to untidy and shy rabbits.




i am just different.




sweet and cuddly and clean and healthy.




a perfect bunny!




only afraid of the wodden floor.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 28, 2008)

Very cute story about Klopfer. Your bunnies are so cute I am going to have to put them on my bunnynap (as in kid nap) list. I just have to say it again, you are a great photographer.


----------



## Ninchen (May 28, 2008)

thank you!

i have sooo much photos...think this blog will load very slow soon..


----------



## swanlake (May 28, 2008)

your buns are so cute! i love klopfer


----------



## juliew19673 (May 28, 2008)

That is so GREAT! What a wonderful family you have and Klopfer is hysterical!!


----------



## Ninchen (May 28, 2008)

klopfer is very convinced of himself, i can tell you.

chasing his two girls a lot for mounting...sometimes they really like it.





















but that would be another photostory...


----------



## tonyshuman (May 28, 2008)

I love your bunnies!! I was trying to figure out which one I liked best but I can't decide. They're all so great!


----------



## 12354somebunny (May 28, 2008)

That's a nice story about Klopfer (how do I pronounce Klopfer properly? ). I like his fuzzy looking face, no wonder he is such a hit with the ladies!


----------



## Ninchen (May 29, 2008)

mmm.

like clover, but instead of the v the pf...thats a sound like hissing air...or so.
:biggrin2:


----------



## 12354somebunny (May 29, 2008)

sounds something like 'Klof-fur'?


----------



## Ninchen (May 29, 2008)

it is clobfer.

yes thats nearest.

now a little bit of pepe, i got him this month, so there are not many pics of him.

he is really small, 2 lb, one year old. he limps, but no one knows why.
got him from an rescue organization.

this was anis and pepes bonding. after one week he began to bite, so that she squeled! but after one day they figured it out and made peace, kissing each other.
rabbit behaviour is strange!










































































































anis freshly bathed


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 29, 2008)

You have such adorable bunnies! I don't know which one I love most! 

Reading about Klopfer, I have to tell you something very strange - I don't think I've ever heard of someone raising rabbits to feed to gators, but last night I had a dream (nightmare) about such a thing - and I hadn't read this thread yet. Kinda freaked me out!


----------



## Ninchen (May 29, 2008)

:tears2::tears2::tears2:

don t want to imagine that...are buns fed to crocs alive, like rats to snakes ?


----------



## wabbitmom12 (May 29, 2008)

OH MY GRACIOUS!! Kandis'*dead* bunny flops are soadorable! How do you stand it? In fact, they are all beautiful!

Anis reminds me alot of our Hotot mix, Miss Moo Moo. They look very similar, and guess what? She also has a boo-boo foot! Just not quite as bad. One of Mooy's front feet is broken and bent kinda funny, but it doesn't slow her down too much. Anis is lucky to have you to care for her. So many people just don't want a handicapped pet.

Little Pepe, and even Nougat, looks like he/they might have some Lionhead in him. They kind of have that wiggy little hairdo on top like his. He's so handsome. 

I loved Klopher's picture/story. You do have great photography skills...and the imagination to go with them!


----------



## Ninchen (May 29, 2008)

anyone want to see the photos i took yesterday while cleaning ?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 29, 2008)

OF COURSE we do!


----------



## Ninchen (May 29, 2008)

thats were klopfer, nougat and kandis live, my outdoor bunnies.

they have a box full with stuff to dig...and they decided to dig lots of it out!









wasn t me!




















































































and who are you ?
































































dinner for two


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 29, 2008)

Klopfer's main is hilarious! he looks like he's got a little toupe' on !!! 

He's funny about stuff being his, isn't he? MINE, MINE, This is mine also...... MINE...


----------



## Ninchen (May 29, 2008)

and all the females are his, too!

he had to mark wherever i dared to clean...


----------



## wabbitmom12 (May 29, 2008)

Love all the bunny tails and chin rubbing!


----------



## cmh9023 (May 29, 2008)

Great pictures!! It looks like you have a really nice outdoor setup. The little brown one has the cutest, goofiest hairdo ever!!


----------



## swanlake (May 29, 2008)

wow, your setup is great! i love all the fun things your rabbits have to jump/run/hide in.

can't let fred or shadow see this, they would be after me to make them a better home!


----------



## 12354somebunny (May 29, 2008)

> He looks like a LION :biggrin2: not a lion-head bunny, but a real lion lol! so cute!


----------



## TinysMom (May 29, 2008)

Klopfer is my favorite....so adorable. I will keep an eye on this blog for all the pictures...so much fun to look at!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 30, 2008)

I'm really loving these guys and gals! They really are just precious! This is so funny! it's like "For Pity's sake, Have you never seen a rabbit eat hay before??!" They just don't realize how cute they are when they do stuff!!! Look at those feets pressed against the pan! :hearts:


----------



## Ninchen (May 30, 2008)

i have an apple and you not!


----------



## Ninchen (May 30, 2008)

i think tere are still not enough pics of anis here :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 30, 2008)

I just love that band of fur around Klopfer's neck, it is amazing!:biggrin2:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 30, 2008)

WOW!!! Can you take some more pics of your rabbits' setup/environment? It looks like a bunny paradise!

My buns are begging to go live at your house right now


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 30, 2008)

They definitely are well-loved rabbits! I love your set up. There's no way myhubby would agree to all of that in his house, though.


----------



## JenniferCameron (May 30, 2008)

I am in love with all your bunnies ! I"m going to steal one if I ever go to Australia!


----------



## Cynnba01995 (May 30, 2008)

*Ninchen wrote: *


> :tears2::tears2::tears2:
> 
> don t want to imagine that...are buns fed to crocs alive, like rats to snakes ?





*hard to imagine, but, YES!! over here they feed live rabbit also to snakes...it's disgusting. there israbbits raised for meat everywhere...it should be outlawed!!!*


----------



## Cynnba01995 (May 30, 2008)

*Ninchen wrote: *


> i have an apple and you not!


awwww!! THIS is my absolute fav!!!


----------



## Ninchen (Jun 1, 2008)

NorthernAutumn wrote:


> WOW!!! Can you take some more pics of your rabbits' setup/environment?



some more!


----------



## Ninchen (Jun 1, 2008)

Elf Mommy wrote:


> I love your set up. There's no way myÂ hubby would agree to all of that in his house, though.



the setup i showed is not in the house, it is on our balcony.

we never planed to have rabbits in the house, but then anis went sick...

have to admit i like to have them outside, because four of my buns are not litter trained...only klopfer is.

but you can not bath a bunny regularly and then put it out agan in in winter...

some of my earlier indoor setups:


























it changed quite often!


----------



## Ninchen (Jun 1, 2008)

swanlake wrote:


> wow, your setup is great!Â  i love all the fun things your rabbits have to jump/run/hide in.
> 
> can't let fred or shadow see this, they would be after me to make them a better home!



didn t i mention that they are spoiled...?


----------



## Ninchen (Jun 1, 2008)

JenniferCameron wrote:


> I am in love with all your bunnies ! I"m going to steal one if I ever go to Australia!



mmmm, australia... thats at the other side of earth...from europe...

so i can feel save... :biggrin2:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 1, 2008)

That is TOO precious! We have a large deck that would probably be perfect for something ike that. However, we have lots of cats around that I'd be worried about. Then there's always the hurricanes to knock over tree branches (2 have hit the deck since we've lived here). And Florida gets awfully hot in the summer time. Ah well... I love all their toys and how happy they look running around! Some buns have the life!


----------



## Ninchen (Jun 1, 2008)

our three outdoor buns are safe of predators when we close the "cage".

then they still have 85 square feet. its always closed at night. not even a rat can came in then.

the weather in germany (near the dutch border) is alright for rabbits: its snowing for only a few days each year and in summer we have about 95 F, if it is sunny at all.

we never had problems with hurricanes in germany, not for centuries, but now we have, thanks to climate change.
like kyrill in 2007 with 47 dead people.

i did not have my buns then.


----------



## Ninchen (Jun 2, 2008)

an apple for five

part one













































































part two


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 2, 2008)

How does my lipstick look? Is it on right or to heavy?...


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 2, 2008)

Doyou build all of thecomponents yourself? Where do the designs come from?

Slaty and Stuart say this is the COOLEST HOUSE ever!!!

They want to go holiday at your place for a few weeks... or forever, if they got their own way...:biggrin2:


----------



## maisy126 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Ninchen wrote: *


> anis story is quite long and not so funny.
> 
> she has an unnormal spine, she can not really jump or sit only on her hind legs.
> 
> ...


Oh, poor baby! I'm so glad your caring for her, and not letting those nasty flies get into her...Batty envies your bunnies....alot (lol)


----------



## kellyjade (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG, cuteness overload! What an adorable bunch of bunnies!:inlove: I love the photos of them eating the apple 
Your setup is amazing, lucky buns!:biggrin2:


----------



## JenniferCameron (Jun 2, 2008)

Ninchen wrote:


> JenniferCameron wrote:
> 
> 
> > I am in love with all your bunnies ! I"m going to steal one if I ever go to Australia!
> ...



Sorry I was reading a few threads at once and thought that you were from Australia (Turns out it was someone else sorry). I love the little Bunny Home you've made!


----------



## Ninchen (Jun 3, 2008)

NorthernAutumn wrote:


> DoÂ you build all of theÂ components yourself? Where do the designs come from?
> 
> Slaty and Stuart say this is the COOLEST HOUSE ever!!!
> 
> They want to go holiday at your place for a few weeks... or forever, if they got their own way...:biggrin2:



we built it ourselves, i designed most of it and then my boyfriend had to do the hard work while i helped. 

some of the stuff is bought of course, the little tent, the little bed...

but the houses, the roof and basement and other cage elements, even the christmas-carrot tree were built by us.


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 3, 2008)

Poor Anis! Can she have one of the "wheelchair" contraptions things they make for dogs that are paralyzed? From the sounds of it I bet you and your boyfriend could make her one than she would much more mobility? Just a thought for the beautiful girl..


----------



## Ninchen (Jun 4, 2008)

she can "walk" around, but she can not jump on anything, or stand only on her hind legs. things she could not do with a wheelchair either. it would not mean more mobility for her.

i guess she would hate anything put around her! she is shy and would work very hard on removing it...lots of stress for her.


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 4, 2008)

Aww.. understand what you are saying.. She has "some" mobility and to "help" would restrict her - which would not be good.. She does seem very happy regardless (as I would be one of your buns )..


----------



## Ninchen (Jun 4, 2008)

it is hard to explain, that a disabled rabbit is contradictory.

she is seriously sick and is not sick at all at the same time...:?


----------



## Ninchen (Jun 4, 2008)

the good old times, when my three girls lived together without fighting...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 4, 2008)

Bunny love is so wonderful. I love all of the grooming!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 4, 2008)

bunny snuggles grooming cuteness overload!!!:faint:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 4, 2008)

Does the harlequin coloured bunny (Kandis I think?) have a right front paw...or is it just a stub? I had seen that in the first few pictures and I thoughtit didn't look like she had a right front paw??


Anyway, your bunnies are ADORABLE! I aboslutely love them all, they're so cute and they have such awesome personalities! I love your setups as well! My bunnies would kill for a huge space like the one you have on your balcony!!!! :biggrin2:

It seems to me, Pepe likes to stick out her tongue !!!

Emily


----------



## Ninchen (Jun 5, 2008)

kandis has a right front paw, but its crippled.
we got her that way from the animal shelter.
she is not disabled by it, she doesn t seem to notice at all!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe I hadn't seen your blog yet! It's amazing! All the wonderful pics are just great! Your setup is Heaven for Buns! Really, it's great. All your buns are so adorable! Love them all eating the apple, that is too cute!


----------



## Ninchen (Jun 7, 2008)

kandis doing her flops...






















































































































i should have called her floppy!
:biggrin2:


----------



## Jess_sully (Jun 7, 2008)

Kandis is beautiful, and so are the rest of your girls. What happened to her paw?


----------



## Ninchen (Jun 8, 2008)

we don t know, we git her like that from the animal shelter.

vet said that it was once broken and healed in a wrong angle.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 8, 2008)

I LOVE these photos. Do the girls fight now? do they all live together?


----------



## Ninchen (Jun 9, 2008)

we have one trio now (outside): klopfer, kandis and nougat

and a pair (inside): anis and pepe


----------



## Ninchen (Jun 9, 2008)

sleeping in bed...where else !?


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 9, 2008)

Just when I thought your bunnies couldn't get any cuter...:adorable:

THANKS for sharing your pics!!!


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 9, 2008)

I just LOVE all of your photos - and that bed - inkbouce:!

So very cute - loves the washing buns string of photos!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 4, 2008)

Kandis sure loves to do flops! I love that Nougat (sp?) is enjoying that bed! She sure knows how to use it correctly! Haha! So adorable and precious! I love reading your blog! Your bunnies are all so adorable and the stories are amazing! 

Emily


----------



## BSAR (Jul 4, 2008)

I love Klopher's story! How do pronounce Anis's name by the way? is it like "Ah-nese"? That is how I have been thinking it.


----------



## Ninchen (Jul 23, 2008)

anis: ahn-ese is right...:biggrin2:

nougat: noo-g (like the first g in garage) -aht

here are some (ok, a lot of) pics auf my "mouse" pepe:


----------

